# Moving my Betta from a 5 to a 10 gallon, any pointers?



## FlipShady 23 (Aug 11, 2012)

My betta has lived in his 5 gallon for 10 months now but I plan on setting up a brand new 10 gallon tank. Anything that I should be aware of or any pointers that you can provide me? I want this to be as painless as possible for Trooper. Thanks for your help! :thumbsup:

My plan:


Transfer my old gravel (and add new gravel) to the 10 gallon.
Transfer my 5 decorations (2 statues/ 3 fake plants).
Transfer my live plant (anubias).
Transfer the old filter media in my Aqueon Quietflow internal filter to a new Aquaclear 20 HOB filter. I'm ditching the internal filter FYI.
Can I transfer the water that's currently in the 5 gallon to the 10 gallon? Thanks again for your help!


----------



## jsmith11618 (May 25, 2013)

I just moved all my fish and betta from 2 5 gallons to one 10 gallon and this is what I did.

Moved all the gravel and filter, plants from the 5 into the 10,used the water from the 5 to fill part of the 10, then freshwater to top off.

Kept the fish in a clean 3 gallon plastic container until the water temp was warmer, then put fish into a bag, floated them for 20 mins and released them into the new tank.

So far the betta seems to be loving the new tank, and space.


----------



## FlipShady 23 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks jsmith for your advice! I also plan on adding 2 african dwarf frogs and a snail to keep Trooper company. Anybody else have any suggestions?


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

WBefore I add a fish to a new tank, I usually let him look at the new one for a while. This might mean setting him by it for a day or two or floating his current container in it so he doesn't feel like he just got abducted by aliens


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

There's no need to use the water from your old tank. Since you're transferring your old filter media, the BB will be present from the start. For added insurance, make sure that the old gravel doesn't get dry, don't rinse it in chlorinated water, and you will also have the BB that lives in your gravel.

I would add more plants, either real or plastic. Sometimes bettas get stressed when transferred to larger tanks because they seem so open and make them feel vulnerable- add this to the stress of getting used to new digs. I think this is a major reason why people report their bettas not liking larger tanks. A good amount of foliage will give him plenty of cover so he'll feel like he can hide if he wants, thereby giving him confidence and security.


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

I got my betta from a friend who actually breeds them she gave me a 1 gallon tank telling me that I had to upgrade as soon as I could it took me about a month so everything new I cycled the tank as she told me so it was two months already when I added him he didn't swim that much for about a week after that he's still living in there for about 1 year so if you use his old stuff is okay but be aware cause it can take him some time to adapt to the new space


----------

